
Binance API Hacked ( 7000 BTC Moved ) - snissn
https://twitter.com/binance/status/1014334272373547008
======
snissn
AFAIK within the last few hours it looks like the Binance API was hacked, and
someone set up a ton of sell orders on their account for SYSCOIN, 51% attacked
the network and only mined empty blocks. Subsequently they withdrew 7000 BTC
from the exchange.

~~~
chrissnell
Can you explain this in plain English for people not keyed in on
cryptocurrency?

~~~
patio11
I'm about to submit a pull request for
[http://dayssinceacryptocurrencyexchangehaslostmorethan100mil...](http://dayssinceacryptocurrencyexchangehaslostmorethan100million.com/)

------
andrewwilde
There was no 51% attack on Syscoin - that's impossible

